# best internet in delhi



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Dec 4, 2012)

i game a lot and i want a good internet i can get airtel, spectranet ,reliance (may be ) and yes MTNL
MTNL service is just **** so airtel and spectranet art the oly options so which one 1mbps net should i get 
Airtel (pricey) vs Spectranet (personal reason!!)
pls help me !!!


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Dec 7, 2012)

74 views !!!! any one suggestions required !!


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 8, 2012)

Apparently MTNL actually provides good service in Delhi. Can't provide much info in detail. Search the forum for previous threads on this.

Here is one *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1794048


----------



## roady (Dec 8, 2012)

I was using MTNL till 2009. I was fed up of MTNL's services /downtimes / time taken to repair/fix etc... totally fed up.

Airtel - Been using since 2009 - top notch service - Any problem that has occurred till date - it has gotten fixed within a day itself. 

About the pricey part - I started off with Rs. 649 plan / 512 kbps / no FUP
Today it's Rs. 900 / 2 mbps / 15 gb limit and I'm totally satisfied with it. I'm not a torrent downloader so the FUP doesnt matter much.

Yes, I'm a hardcore youtube surfer however I don't go beyond the limit despite that. But yeah, I like airtel mostly because of the service provided and the response time in handling queries.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Dec 9, 2012)

hmm then du u think that i should get the 1200 plan for 2mbps and 30gb woth FUP hun ???


----------



## roady (Dec 9, 2012)

I'd say you should. Though you might get more bandwidth at the same price/speed from other ISPs but I've had no major problems with airtel so far.. so yeah... go ahead!


----------



## Krow (Dec 9, 2012)

Don't start new threads when you are asking your questions in a similar thread. 

Continue here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1794048


----------

